# Tell me how you like my new website!



## vberkesch (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi all,
   My new site is up and order ready. Tell me what you think - any input appreciated.

   My sister is a graphic artist & she designed it for me.

    Vanessa


----------



## vberkesch (Apr 22, 2011)

sorry.....
www.heavenly-scents.org


----------



## Fullamoon (Apr 22, 2011)

ooooh it's really nice! I love the "scent" coming out of your angel's trumpet! I think the layout and colors, etc. is beautiful as well as your soaps! Very sophisticated.


----------



## opalgirl (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice and easy to navigate.  Love the "move over Burt"!  Too cute!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 22, 2011)

Your soaps are beautful!

I think you are seriously under charging for your lip balms.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the style ...alot.
Soaps look nice.
One thing for me... when I first clicked on your site the nav bar wasn't visible to me. I had to scroll down to find it . Not before I clicked all over your page thinking you hadn't set up the site further than the first page. Could b problematic to dumbos klike me or people thst don't have big monitors. Just a thought.
Otherwise I liked it.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 23, 2011)

The first thing I did when I went to your site was click 'soap' (both on the side bar & across the bottom), it took mt to an ingredients page & there was no soap listed. I then clicked on lotion & saw lotion listed & then clicked on lip balm & saw lip balm listed & said to myself she must not have soap make up right now. If I had been a customer you would have lost my sale. 

I wqnt back to your site & looked again, when I moved my cursor over the word soap, 2 choices came up, ingredients & shop. Most people are not going to hover over a link, they are going to click & move on. People surf quick & move on, esp when there are 10 bajillion soap sites. I suggest making that 2 different buttons "ingredients" and "soap'.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 23, 2011)

Also... to complete your theme, I would think about tying your scent names in. A million soap makers are selling sweet pea, you can set yours  apart by calling it heavenly sweet pea, twigs and berry bliss, celestial rose, divine vanilla, etc.

Go to the thesuarus & look up words like heaven and angel for inspiration.


----------



## my2scents (Apr 23, 2011)

VERY VERY nice! your site is easy on the eyes, no obnoxious bright colors
a soothing vibe. lovely


----------



## Sibi (Apr 23, 2011)

Love the look and theme of your site.  As far as suggestions, I would take Tabitha's suggestions into consideration.  I too looked for soaps first and missed the "shop for soap" first time around.

All your products are beautiful and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Dremma (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful!

I can't see the soaps for sale at all on iPhone system.  Just a little blue arrow but I can only get on the ingredient / goat page (as per soaps)  whatever I do.


----------



## IanT (Apr 26, 2011)

looks great!! I think you should add a favicon! thats the little icon that is displayed in the browser window (and also the icon that is in the users favorites folder or desktop once they bookmark your site)

research it on google ... loads of info!  pm me if you need help !


----------



## MsBien (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it's beautiful.  Very easy to navigate.  One suggestion:  on the soap page the link for the last set is off in the red section.  Maybe someone already mentioned this, but I didn't see it.  

Your soaps are really pretty.

Stacie


----------

